# Best Halloween Ever!



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

My grandson, Logan, helped set up Saturday.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Future haunter in the making


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's right, hook em young


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, he is so frikkin adorable!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

A haunter in the making right there. Adorable!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He'll be warped for life. Just like us.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

He is a cutie. Keep up the good work with his Halloween training


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

It is good that he is not afraid with all the stuff behind him..


----------

